# Trend Micro Security Set Up???



## Dave1 (Feb 10, 2008)

I have a new Dell XPS 1530 notebook computer that came pre-loaded with 15 months of Trend Micro Security included. The first time I used the computer on a Wifi network the TM detected other computers on that wireless network and now weeks later I am still getting a frequent pop up window from TM warning me of computers on the network and a list (with IP numbers of those computers. I suspect the list is the computers that were detected on that wireless connection.

I haven't been on a wireless network but that one time couple weeks ago. My question is, how can set up TM for protection but also turn off that annoying pop up window warning?

Thanks, Dave


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Are those computers that should be on your network? If so, configure the entire local LAN subnet in the trusted zone. Make sure you have WPA encryption with a strong random key and you won't have any folks tapping in. :smile:


----------



## Dave1 (Feb 10, 2008)

I am not on a network just a high speed cable line at home. I did take the new computer to town one day just to try the wireless connection feature. The computer detected an unsecured wireless network nearby, I connected to it, logged onto the Internet, sent a couple of emails, then disconnected from it.

Right after that is when the TM pop up message window began appearing and I think that is when/how TM "detected" computers on a network. My guess is that any computer that was connected to the wireless network that I connected to that day was detected by TM and those are the ones that appear on the list in the pop up message window I keep getting now. This is strictly a guess though.

I know absolutely nothing about TM, how to set it up, work with it, etc.

Dave


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm not sure what you're seeing. :smile:


----------



## AndreaACME (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm not really sure I understand either ... but if those computers came from that NON-secure wireless network, DON'T put them (or any address that is in their IP range) in the trusted zone!!! :grin:

P.S. Connecting to open wireless networks is not only unsecure for the owner of the same network but it is also unsecure for YOU! You never know how many and what kind of PCs are connected. I really hope you haven't contracted a virus. I am giving you a pessimistic view of the situation of course, but it helps to think ... before you proced :wink: . Anyway, are you all patched up with the OS? Latest ServicePack and latest updates?

:wave:
Regards,
Andy


----------



## cphine (Jan 15, 2006)

I am experiencing a similar problem. PC-Cillin 2007 pops up showing me the "unknown computers that have connected to my wireless network". It lists IP addresses, MAC addresses, and the option to "trust" or "Do Not Trust". Problem is, neither button does anything. Bigger problem is, I'm not on a wireless network! I don't have a wireless router or a wireless network card so the very error is suspect!
The program is fully updated and has been run without any viruses found. If anyone has a clue, help would be appreciated.


----------



## AndreaACME (Feb 4, 2008)

The point is that you don't have to have a wireless network to join one and get "in touch" with other computers in the network. You only need to be in the vicinity. Wireless networks can be sensed and reached (with normal omni-directional antennas) within 100mt distance .... so maybe is your neighbourhood has a wireless network, Windows will probably try to connect to it. So watch out 


Regards,
Andy


----------



## cphine (Jan 15, 2006)

AndreaACME said:


> The point is that you don't have to have a wireless network to join one and get "in touch" with other computers in the network. You only need to be in the vicinity. Wireless networks can be sensed and reached (with normal omni-directional antennas) within 100mt distance .... so maybe is your neighbourhood has a wireless network, Windows will probably try to connect to it. So watch out
> Regards,
> Andy


Thanks for the response, and sorry for my lack of followup. Let me reiterate that it's not just that I'm "not on" a wireless network...it's that I have no equipment that would put me on one! That's what has me upset about this situation. There is no physical (or wireless!) way for me to be connected to a wireless network. Just wondering if this error has occured for other people.
Cheers,
Christian


----------



## lloyd3434 (Mar 19, 2008)

Well, sometimes the security-suites of today are simply too complicated. There are some free alternatives out there like: avg free antivirus, and the very good comodo firewall.

Lloyd - NetWork Gear Spot


----------

